# Kristen Stewart: Kleine Sprech-Rolle im Film ihrer Mutter



## beachkini (23 März 2012)

​
Kristen Stewarts Karriere läuft prächtig. Nach den erfolgreichen “Twilight”-Filmen ist die 21-Jährige auch bald in ihren Hauptrollen von “Snow White and the Huntsmen”, “On the Road” und natürlich auch im letzten Teil der Vampir-Saga “Breaking Dawn: Part 2″ zu sehen. Wir können uns gut vorstellen, wie stressig da der Alltag der jungen Schauspielerin aussehen muss. Ob sie da noch Zeit für ihren Liebling Robert Pattinson oder ihre Familie hat?

Anscheinend ja, zumindest was die Familie betrifft. *Kristens Mutter, Jules Stewart, ist als Film-Regisseurin tätig und plant schon bald ihr Regie-Debüt zu präsentieren. Der Film heißt “K11″ und Jules verkündete stolz vor zwei Tagen in einer Twitter-Meldung, sie sei aufgeregt sagen zu dürfen, dass die letzte Ergänzung auf der Bühne Kristen sein werde mit einer kleinen Rolle. *Kristen wird also neben ihren zahlreichen anderen Film-Projekten auch noch das ihrer Mutter angehen. Und das obwohl es diesmal für eine Hauptrolle nicht gereicht hat.

Natürlich hätte es für eine Hauptrolle gereicht, wenn man nach Kristens Schauspiel-Talent gehen würde. Der Grund, dass Kristen in “K11″ nur eine kleine Rolle übernehmen wird, ist wohl ihr voller Termin-Kalender. Gegenüber dem Promiportal hat sich Jules schon selbst zu ihrer Twitter-Meldung geäußert und erklärt, Kristen habe die Produktion von “K11″ immer schon sehr unterstützt. Allerdings müssen wir Kristens Fans auch ein wenig enttäuschen, denn die Schauspielerin wird nicht direkt im Film zu sehen sein, sondern nur zu hören. “Ihr müsstet schon sehr genau hinschauen, um sie zu finden, denn es ist eine kleine Sprech-Rolle.”, verriet Kristens Mutter. Laut “E!Online” soll Kristen allerdings nicht die einzige im Film auftauchende Stewart sein. Auch ihr Brunder Cameron Stewart sei in dem düsteren Drama “K11″ zu sehen. Mal sehen wie Jules’ Film ankommen wird.
(prominent24.de)


----------



## BlueLynne (23 März 2012)

je öfter Kristen desto besser (auch wenn es nur eine kleine Rolle ist) :thumbup:


----------

